# Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (21. Mai 2011)

*Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen*

Die Seite gamesync.lerchbros.de bietet ab sofort einen Dienst zur Synchronisation von Spielständen an.
So könne Spielstände einfach z.B. zwischen Notebook und Desktop PC synchronisiert werden. Dazu benötigt man nur den Clienten und eine kostenlose Registrierung.

Beim Start des Spiels über den Clienten wird dann entschieden, ob auf dem Server eine neuere Version des vorher hinzugefügten Spielstandes vorliegt. Wenn ja, dann wird dieser heruntergeladen und in das richtige Verzeichnis verchoben. Wenn der Spielstand auf dem Client-Computer neuer ist, wird dieser anschließend hochgeladen.

Da das Programm sich teilweise noch in Entwicklung befindet, sind bisher noch nicht alle Features verfügbar.

Quelle: GameSync


----------



## Star_KillA (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen*

So wie Steam Cloud ? oder wie funktioniert das ?


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen*

So in etwa. Nur beschränkt sich das nicht auf einzelne Spiele, sondern alle, deren Dateispeicherorte bekannt sind, werden unterstützt.


----------



## Star_KillA (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen*



PC-FAN-Anschluss schrieb:


> So in etwa. Nur beschränkt sich das nicht auf einzelne Spiele, sondern alle, deren Dateispeicherorte bekannt sind, werden unterstützt.


 Naja hoffen wir mal das sie dann auch viele Spiele unterstützen ^^


----------



## Rocksteak (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen*

Gar keine schlechte Sache, allerdings gefällt mir das Design der Homepage nicht  Wer so ein Programm programmieren kann, wird ja wohl auch ein wenig mit HTML umgehen können


----------



## darkhelfer03 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen*



Rocksteak schrieb:


> Gar keine schlechte Sache, allerdings gefällt mir das Design der Homepage nicht  Wer so ein Programm programmieren kann, wird ja wohl auch ein wenig mit HTML umgehen können


 
Kommt mir auch bisschen zu "billig" rüber und bringt mich eher dazu den Service zu meiden...

Aber die Idee is echt super! Werde es sicher nutzen wenn es bisschen seriöser aussieht und auch etwas mehr publik gemacht wird


----------



## n1ghtt3rror (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen*



darkhelfer03 schrieb:


> Kommt mir auch bisschen zu "billig" rüber und bringt mich eher dazu den Service zu meiden...
> 
> Aber die Idee is echt super! Werde es sicher nutzen wenn es bisschen seriöser aussieht und auch etwas mehr publik gemacht wird


 
Da hast du recht, die seite sieht mehr als nur "billig" aus. Sobald es etwas bekannter ist und seriöser rüberkommt würde ich es benutzten. Habe gerade mal so geschaut habe als Backup ~10GB Saves.


----------



## Krabbat (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen*

sowas kann ich sehr gut für need for speed hot pursuit gebrauchen um zwischen desktop und notebook spielstände zu syncronisieren
Ich finde aber, dass ein spiel wie nfs, dass sowieso immer mit den autolog servern verbindet, sowas integriert haben sollte
Denn ich mag es nicht, dass ich mich bei immer mehr diensten registrieren muss
Ich meine ja nur so wegen datenklau und so da sollte man vorsichtig sein
Trotz alledem danke für die news denn das manuelle hinundher kopieren finde ich sehr nerfig


----------



## Vortox (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen*

Interressanter Service. Aber die Seite wirkt nicht so professionell:


> Mit GameSync können Sie ganz einfach deine Spielstände mit allen Rechnern          synchronisieren


Wer sieht den Fehler?


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen*

Jetzt wird grade an der Website gearbeitet.


----------



## tripod (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen*

die idee ist sehr gut.

wollte mir auch schon mal ne batch-datei für genau diesen zweck erstellen, aber das ist dann doch ne riesen sucherei usw, darum hab ich das bis jetzt immernoch nicht gemacht 

btw


> Bitte entschuldigen Sie die mangelnde Qualität dieser Seite. Wir arbeiten an einer Verbesserung.


wird wohl schon daran gearbeitet


----------



## Elzoco (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen*

Kann sich irgendwer da anmelden?


----------



## Ahab (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen*



Vortox schrieb:


> Interressanter Service. Aber die Seite wirkt nicht so professionell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sie und Du hmmmmm...


----------



## MG42 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen*

Aha, wenn jetzt der aktuallere der schlechtere wäre??? Da macht das doch keinen Sinn...


----------



## Julianus2008 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen*

Mal gucken wie sich die Seite entwickelt...Noch habe ich keinen Bedarf, da ich nur einen Rechner besitze, aber wenn man mal einen Systemumzug hat, ist der Service bestimmt praktisch. Wie man unten bei dem Copyright der Seite sieht, wird sie auch nur von einem Mann betrieben, vielleicht wollte er seinen Service einfach nur schnell online bringen...


----------



## MG42 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen*

Die Frage ist doch ob sich das überhaupt lohnt...
Wenn man weiß in welcher Directory der Spielstand gelagert wird, sollte es keine Probleme darstellen, den Spielstand zu kopieren und auf diese Weise zu sichern...
Evtl. könnte der Dienst Sinn machen wenn man ein Crossplattformspiel beispielsweise auf verschiedenen Plattformen nutzt... Aber wer spielt schon ein Spiel doppelt durch??? Also doch eher abwegig das Ganze, da auch gleiche Titel ganz andere Inhalte haben... und das Spielkonzept nicht immer das Gleiche ist, daher völlig überflüssig für Leute mit Sinn und Verstand.
Ach ja, man kann ja seine Spielstände auf seinem eigenem Netzlaufwerk/eigenem Server speichern (Eigene Dateien oder "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\bliblubb\blablabla") in der bald nicht mehr aktuellen Print auf den Seiten 98 - 101 ist ja ein guter Artikel dazu. Und soweit ich weiß lass ich meine Saves so wie ich sie habe. Muss ja nicht sein, dass man einen "versauten" Quick-Save lädt, nur weil der ein paar Sekunden aktueller ist.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen*

Die Seite sieht jetzt ja schon um einiges besser aus.


----------



## darkhelfer03 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen*

mir fällt gerade passend dazu ein das man den Gamesavemanager auch dafür nutzen kann, mittlerweile kann man den irgendwie mit Dropbox verbinden
zudem stellt sich die frage, wie sie soviele Savegames und deren größe bewältigen wollen


----------



## butter_milch (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen*



Vortox schrieb:


> Interressanter Service. Aber die Seite wirkt nicht so professionell:
> Wer sieht den Fehler?


 
Besser noch: Wen interessiert der Fehler? 

Gute Idee und solange es klappt, wayned mich die Seite 0.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen*



PC-FAN-Anschluss schrieb:


> Die Seite sieht jetzt ja schon um einiges besser aus.


 
Ernsthaft?

Jeder Depp kann mit entsprechenden Adobe Produkten ne bessere Seite bauen. Da sieht selbst meine in der 7ten Klasse entworfene Webseite besser aus....

Back to Topic: Keine schlechte Idee, so kann man auch nem Kumpel schnell mal was zeigen. Ist aber eher ein Nischenangebot. Kenne kaum Leute die auf mehreren Computern das gleiche Spiel spielen.

Ich frage mich warum Steamcloud immer noch nicht für alle Steamspiele funktioniert. Bisher werden vlt. 25% unterstützt. Ist doch echt nicht so schwer...


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Tool zur Synchronisation von Spielständen*

Also ich persönlich fand es immer blöd, dass ich mir meine Call of Duty 4 Multiplayerdatei (mpdata) selbstständig von meinem Desktop für Lan-Partys oder zum Spielen an anderen Orten immer auf mein Notebook kopieren musste und umgekehrt.


----------

